# What’s in your flowerbeds?



## Haroldo100 (Jul 31, 2021)

What do you have in your flowerbeds?

I prefer perennial flowers (less work) such as daisies, coneflowers, coreopsis, asiatic lillies and candytufts.

I have a lot of arborvitae, some ornamental grasses and boxwoods.
tplinklogin
https://pincodes.gen.in/


----------



## reggi (Oct 12, 2020)

IDK what any of them are called, with the exception of the peony. Pee-o’-knee.


----------



## Mesilla Valley (Jun 10, 2020)

Kind of a weird first post. Kind of like asking boxers or briefs as a greeting.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

Landscapers always like perennials, since they come back every year


----------



## Kingcarpenter1 (May 5, 2020)

Gardening for me is great therapy. I do annuals and perennials. I grow coneflowers from seed, pride of Barbados from seed, lantana, & blue plumbago as my main perennials. Annuals, zinnias from seed, milkweed from seed, impatiens for shade, vincas & several others. All above are butterfly magnets. Johnny jump ups, violas & others for winter color in central Tx. All on top of many veggies that feeds 11 for now

Mike


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

Weeds, mostly weeds. 🤓


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

This year it's wildflowers. Some of them are 8' tall


----------



## Ed Corrigan (Jul 18, 2019)

Leo G said:


> This year it's wildflowers. Some of them are 8' tall


Isn't that what Tgeb just said?

Just kidding, can't count on the boss saving me twice in one week, lol.


----------



## Ed Corrigan (Jul 18, 2019)

My immediate superior has a hosta collection tough to beat. Along with various other niceties.


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Ed Corrigan said:


> Isn't that what Tgeb just said?
> 
> Just kidding, can't count on the boss saving me twice in one week, lol.


Nope, we planted them. Bought a 1/2 pound of wildflower seed. No way we expected them to be that tall though. Thought maybe 3' would be the tallest. The green to flower ratio is pretty low.


----------



## Ed Corrigan (Jul 18, 2019)

Leo G said:


> Nope, we planted them. Bought a 1/2 pound of wildflower seed.


Sweet. I like that look of flowerbed.


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)




----------



## Robie (Feb 25, 2005)

One year, long ago...I dedicated half the vegetable garden to wild flowers. I bought a big bag of assorted seeds and just threw them around.
It was gorgeous. 30 x 30 of color.


----------



## Kingcarpenter1 (May 5, 2020)

Nice Leo, gotta love those dinner plate size hibiscus. Bet the wildflowers are butterfly & hummingbird magnets w/the coneflowers etc. Gotta work a little harder for it here in Tx. This year has been, rainy, green & so far no 100 degree days yet, quite the exception. Usually 30 or more 100 degree days by now

Mike


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

We call the Hibiscus "Audrey", based on the Little Shop of Horrors musical/play/movie.


----------



## Kingcarpenter1 (May 5, 2020)

Some of your wildflowers should reseed for you. The coneflowers should come back from root even though they will freeze down. They even freeze down here some years


Mike


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Cone flowers are from years ago, yes they come back. 1st time with the wild flowers. So I don't know what's going to happen with them. In the wild they come back every year so I expect some to come back.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

I put together this guppy pot. It's doing well now that it has cycled. Guppies are doing great, even had babies twice.


----------



## avenge (Sep 25, 2008)

tgeb said:


> Weeds, mostly weeds. 🤓


I prefer weed not weeds but that's better grown inside under controlled conditions.


----------



## Dorisma (Nov 16, 2021)

There are 2 main types of weed pullers, short-handled ones, and long-handled ones so the best weed remover for you might be the long one since the roots are long and it can also create for you more comfort while working but I might be wrong. Anyway, you should take into consideration what physical condition are you in, what types, weeds you have or what quality you need, etc. There are some alternatives with a great reflection so you can compare them out to understand what matches you best.


----------



## bestgardenersoxford (7 mo ago)

Mesilla Valley said:


> Kind of a weird first post. Kind of like asking boxers or briefs as a greeting.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bellalawn (6 mo ago)

While you're beginning without any preparation, there are a couple of interesting points first. Here are the issues you really want to reply:

Where will it go?
Anyplace from an edge of the terrace to your front doorway can make an incredible spot for a blossom bed. You can put one along a deck or yard, under a tree, or around a nursery highlight like a lake, for instance. On the off chance that you plant close to a carport or along a check, make certain to consider traffic security with regards to establish level, and assuming you live where it will get frosty in the colder time of year, remember salt splash, which can kill plants.

How much daylight will the bed get?
Numerous well known sheet material plants like yearly blossoms require full sun, and that implies at least six hours of direct daylight every day. You can surely pick a spot to some degree sun or even a generally obscure region, yet you'll be a smidgen more restricted in what blossoms will develop there.

How's the dirt?
Most blossoming annuals and perennials value a loamy soil with a lot of fertilizer added to it. Try to rake away shakes or other trash from the site, separate any huge blocks of soil, and add manure to advance the bed and empower sound plant development. It's likewise really smart to do a dirt test to see whether you ought to add any supplements your plants should put their best self forward.


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

A western Salsify planted itself in our front yard. Looks like a giant dandelion. Starts off with a yellow flower and then goes to seed like a dandelion with the white poof of a flower. But huge, about 3" is spherical diameter.


----------



## VinylHanger (Jul 14, 2011)

Plant those seeds. You can eat all parts of the yellow salsify plant. Same as dandilions.

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## houaria (3 mo ago)

I have a lot of different indoor plants and flowers in the house and on my territory at home. Still, most of all, I love daisies and Asiatic Lillies. Asiatic Lillies are a flower that was first given to me for my birthday. It is beautiful and beautiful in its way. I am generally obsessed with flowers. Every two weeks, I order several bouquets from Mississauga flower delivery service and give them to my beloved girl, whom I adore with all my heart. She periodically visits this forum, and I hope she finds my reply and understands how much I love her. I am ready to give her flowers daily if only it would please her.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

houaria said:


> I have a lot of different indoor plants and flowers in the house and on my territory at home. Still, most of all, I love daisies and Asiatic Lillies.


Great first post


----------

